# Eldritch Storm



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm placing this under tactics as it's technically a tactics question? 

I've played Eldar since the beginning of 3rd edition when they came out with Craftworld Boxed Sets (they didn't even have Codex: Craftworld Eldar out at this point) and never, ever have I played with a Farseer equipped with Eldritch Storm. Even now (I have yet to play with Eldar in fifth edition) Eldritch Storm seems well lacking. 

So my question is do you (any Eldar player) use Eldritch Storm or have you (an Eldar opponent) had Eldritch Storm used against you? Was it successful? What tactics would you suggest to another Eldar player if they chose to use it? Is it not the most worthless power considering there are so many better ones and why would they include it again?

I didn't play Eldar in 2nd edition, but I believe Eldritch Storm was included then as a psychic ability of a Farseer, but much more powerful.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Eldritch Storm is the worst power Eldar have, there just isn't very much call for an attack of such low strength. Especially when the things it would be best against are Fearless, so much for Pinning.

That being said, in my last game I played I had helped build a list based around 30 Scorpions, Karandras and Eldrad. He was learning the ropes of Eldar (He's got a habit of switching armies alot)and things didn't work out too well for him this time around. Well, toward the end of the game he was about to call it but got called away to pick up his brother. He had someone else step in to finish the game, and not seeing any reason not to at this point in the game he decided to cast Eldritch Storm at my 4 remaining Fire Dragons. Sure enough he killed 2, they broke and ran 2", he then assaulted and finished them.

That's the only time I've seen it used and it paid off, kinda... But I wouldn't rate it as anything higher than a fluke.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I've used it once with Eldrad, when he had already cast Doom and Guide on a combined squad of ~40 Guardsmen. It killed 17 men which was, admittedly, hysterical.

I would never ever use it on a normal Farseer though.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I once used it as Eldrad to kill 13 Daemonettes who'd just DS'd 18" away. Pinned the survivors. Good times.

I've also used it as Eldrad a few times to spin vehicles, it's a useful weapon in the armoury, but not worth any points to acquire.


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

I tend to use it when im up against hordes, the pie plate is invaluable against these little blitters, also doom them first to make sure you kill with it


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

It'd be overcosted at s4, or if it cost 15 points, but it's not _unusable_, just unbuyable.


----------



## Shadowfire (Mar 20, 2010)

Am definitely with the general consensus here

Never have I bought it for a Farseer, but as it comes with Eldrad, it does get used on occaision with horde armies, mainly when all the more specific powers aren't viable, so it becomes a fall back option.

When tooling up Farseers, you'll have a specific purpose in mind and you have many other tools in the list to deal out damage to horde armies more effectively than paying for the Storm talent.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

I totally agree. In previous editions I always used the Fortune/Guide combo with Spirit Stones. I don't believe there was one game where I wasn't using this combo. Now that the new edition has been released I'll probably start using the Doom/Guide combo (I'm going to run a Howling Banshee Dire Avenger hunting team, using Doom on the HB's opponent and Guide on the DA's), but not even for a second have I considered Eldritch Storm.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Just remember that you can't guide or fortune dudes in transports.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Cyklown said:


> Just remember that you can't guide or fortune dudes in transports.


Unless you're in there with them.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

VanitusMalus said:


> I didn't play Eldar in 2nd edition, but I believe Eldritch Storm was included then as a psychic ability of a Farseer, but much more powerful.


IIRC it was first included in the Dark Millennium box. I rarely recall Eldar players using it even back then, its always been inferior to other options for some reason...

It was one of those "for some reason I have powercards left and have already used all other psycic powers this turn" kind of occurrences that gave it game time. Most of the times it was swapped away for better spells though....
(lets not have this devolve into "2nd ed Q n A", ok?)


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I always loved it, lol. Then again, I was a kid then.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

Cyklown said:


> Just remember that you can't guide or fortune dudes in transports.


I wouldn't use the abilities until the units were prepared to assault and/or shoot their chosen enemy targets. Obviously outside of their respective transports (Oh Eldar, high pressured cabins with no fire points).



MaidenManiac said:


> IIRC it was first included in the Dark Millennium box. I rarely recall Eldar players using it even back then, its always been inferior to other options for some reason...
> 
> It was one of those "for some reason I have powercards left and have already used all other psycic powers this turn" kind of occurrences that gave it game time. Most of the times it was swapped away for better spells though....
> (lets not have this devolve into "2nd ed Q n A", ok?)


Dark Millenium, aw I sort of miss the power cards....but yes definitely will not let this devolve into a 2nd Ed. Q and A. k:


----------

